# What would you do re: airplane travel with 3 kids



## ~Megan~ (Nov 7, 2002)

So we are basically obligated to go visit my mom in Jan or Feb (my stomach is nearly in knots thinking about this!).

I will have a 6, 3, and 5-6 month old. The older two are in Radian 65s and the youngest will be in a bucket or an Alpha Omega at that point.

A few months ago I tried traveling with the older kids alone (we didn't make the full trip though because dd got sick as soon as we got on the plane) and getting the carseats installed was a disaster. They really didn't fit in the tight coach seats at all. I was sweating and nearly swearing from trying to get those thigns in!

I would prefer to check the seats for the bigger kids but I see many here have concerns about not putting kids in carseats on planes. Before I had read that it was advised to keep kids in carseats even on planes I let my children sit in the seat once they were 1 yr old.

I do not have the money to buy special seats for this one time trip.

Would you check the seats for the older two? I'm quite stressed thinking about trying to install the seats especially on the two legs of the flight that are on very small planes.


----------



## Leav97 (Oct 23, 2004)

I would check the seats for the older kids. Especially if they are able to stay in their chairs with their seatbelts on with no arguments.


----------



## Ironica (Sep 11, 2005)

The FAA (or maybe it's the AAP?) recommends that children below 4 years and 40 pounds be in CRS devices on aircraft.

How old and big are your older kids?


----------



## ~Megan~ (Nov 7, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ironica* 
The FAA (or maybe it's the AAP?) recommends that children below 4 years and 40 pounds be in CRS devices on aircraft.

How old and big are your older kids?

Currently they are 6yrs 48lbs and 3 yrs 35lbs but we won't be traveling for about 6 months so he will be at least 3.5 and he's due for another growth spurt so I'm guessing he will be closer to 40lbs.


----------



## phathui5 (Jan 8, 2002)

I would check the seats for the older kids. Though I'm curious about the use of carseats on planes. In a car it makes sense, you're likely to get in an accident. If the plane goes down the car seat's not going to help you.


----------



## paphia (Jun 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *phathui5* 
I would check the seats for the older kids. Though I'm curious about the use of carseats on planes. In a car it makes sense, you're likely to get in an accident. If the plane goes down the car seat's not going to help you.

Yeah, but if the plane skids off the runway or something they would get tossed around pretty bad. I hate that about plane rides with my kids. Last time I just held dd on my lap but it was so scary to think about.


----------



## grumpybear (Oct 5, 2006)

Also, carseats (as with all luggage) tend to get pretty banged up in flights too.
I've heard a few stories about how checked carseats come out damaged after a flight.
Would labelling it as fragile, help?


----------



## hockeywoman (Nov 6, 2007)

Well, DH and I flew with 4 kiddos in carseats on the plane - 2 marathons and 2 radians. I would NOT check the carseats, but if you have to, at least do it at the gate. Luggage gets tossed around a LOT and I'd be worried about hidden damage to the seats. The radians were EASY to install on the plane, and we mostly flew CRJs, which have about the smallest seats out there for commercial planes. Radians are also the right size for a carryon luggage, so they could go in the overhead compartment if you didn't want to install.

If you are traveling by yourself with the 3 kids, I could see it being difficult to get all the seats through the airport and into the plane, however.


----------



## BeckC (Nov 27, 2006)

Your youngest should definately be in a rear facing carseat for the trip. What kind of infant bucket do you have? I would think it would fit a lot easier than an Alpha Omega.

Have you bought the infant seat or Alpha Omega yet?

Did you have the Radian 65 for your older two on your last trip? I have heard that those are a breeze to install on airplanes front facing. Was your experience different? What problems did you have?

If you don't want to install the carseats on the plane the Radian 65 can fold up and be placed in the luggage bin above the seats. I wouldn't suggest checking a seat, you don't know if any damage has been done to it when you get to your destination.

Your oldest may be able to sit just fine in the airplane seat.

For your middle child there is also the CARES harness, but I know you said you didn't want to buy anything else for the flight.


----------



## ~Megan~ (Nov 7, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hockeywoman* 
The radians were EASY to install on the plane, and we mostly flew CRJs, which have about the smallest seats out there for commercial planes. Radians are also the right size for a carryon luggage, so they could go in the overhead compartment if you didn't want to install.

If you are traveling by yourself with the 3 kids, I could see it being difficult to get all the seats through the airport and into the plane, however.

We don't have actual Radian 65s but one of the other versions, there are several. It was not easy to get them in the plane at all, I can attest to that. They were wider than the plane seats themselves and getting in and around them to put in the seat belt was all but impossible.

I tried to search for the identical ones to ours but couldn't easily find them.

I am also concerned because many airlines now are charging extra for luggage and have lowered their limits.


----------



## mbhf (Jan 8, 2005)

Will you be alone? If so, I would check the seats. I flew alone with my three last christmas and just dealing with one carseat was difficult enough, especially since i was wearing the baby. If my dh has been with us, I would have brought three seats, because he could have wrangled the kids while i installed them.


----------



## PassionateWriter (Feb 27, 2008)

there are links on this forum about turbulance on airplanes and lapt kids being projectiles.

i would not check car seats either b/c you dont know how they are going to be handled, or if they will be misplaced.


----------



## Shelsi (Apr 4, 2005)

dumb question probably: did you lift the arm rests up when trying to fit the car seats?

If it were me I would probably try to find a trusted friend/relative on the other side who could let me borrow a car seat for the 6 yr old. And bring the car seat for the 3 yr old and baby. The baby I would def try to keep in the infant seat...sooooo much easier.

Last year I traveled alone with my 2 kids who were 3.5 yrs old and 3 mos old at the time. I had dd in the infant seat and I went out and bought a scenera for ds because it was super light and so much easier to carry through the airport. It installed really easy...we were flying Southwest. I've also installed a britax marathon on both southwest and american airlines planes with no problems.


----------



## Shelsi (Apr 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *phathui5* 
I would check the seats for the older kids. Though I'm curious about the use of carseats on planes. In a car it makes sense, you're likely to get in an accident. If the plane goes down the car seat's not going to help you.

This should help explain a little bit


----------



## BeckC (Nov 27, 2006)

Could you take pictures of your seats? In the car is fine. That might help figure out the problems you had on the plane last time.


----------



## thepeach80 (Mar 16, 2004)

I'm confused about what seats you have. There's the Radian 65 and the Radian 80, both are super narrow and we had no problems on the plain w/ them. A plane seat more narrow than that wouldn't fit an adult.

We flew in Sept w/ 3 kids, 4.5, almost 3, and 10 mos. All had their own seats and used their carseats on the plane. We used a Radian, a Scenera, and a Safeseat. I have flown w/ an Alpha Omega before w/ no problems as well.


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

I would take the 6 yo's carseat on the plane, and put it in the overhead bin.

I would use the 3 yo's Radian on the plane.

I would put the baby in a bucket if s/he fits.


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~Megan~* 
We don't have actual Radian 65s but one of the other versions, there are several.

I am confused by this statement. Can you explain?


----------



## Ironica (Sep 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~Megan~* 
Currently they are 6yrs 48lbs and 3 yrs 35lbs but we won't be traveling for about 6 months so he will be at least 3.5 and he's due for another growth spurt so I'm guessing he will be closer to 40lbs.

It's 4 AND 40, not 4 OR 40. The age suggestion has to do with skeletal development and maturity.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *phathui5* 
I would check the seats for the older kids. Though I'm curious about the use of carseats on planes. In a car it makes sense, you're likely to get in an accident. If the plane goes down the car seat's not going to help you.

If the plane has a rough landing or hits severe turbulence, a child in a carseat is far safer than a child in a lap belt or unrestrained. Lap belts are built for adults, not children.

Plus, kids are familiar with their carseats, and usually are more comfortable in them. This makes them more likely to nap and be willing to stay in their seat during the flight. They can also see out the window better!


----------



## ~Megan~ (Nov 7, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *an_aurora* 
I am confused by this statement. Can you explain?

Well perhaps my info is wrong but I was told that the model was made by more than one manufacturer or perhaps its made under several names.

The one dd has is a Sunshine Kids 65. I can't remember exactly which ones ds has though. They are most definitely wider than their old Alpha Omegas though.


----------



## thepeach80 (Mar 16, 2004)

Sunshine Kids makes the Radian 65, it's the most narrow seat on the market.


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~Megan~* 
Well perhaps my info is wrong but I was told that the model was made by more than one manufacturer or perhaps its made under several names.

The one dd has is a Sunshine Kids 65. I can't remember exactly which ones ds has though. They are most definitely wider than their old Alpha Omegas though.

Then you ds's seat is NOT a radian.


----------



## ~Megan~ (Nov 7, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thepeach80* 
Sunshine Kids makes the Radian 65, it's the most narrow seat on the market.

I remembered now which one ds has its the Safety 1st Apex 65. Dd's is the Sunshine Kids 65.

I thought that I was told, on here, that they were all basically the same seat just with different names.


----------



## BeckC (Nov 27, 2006)

The Safety 1st Apex 65 is a combination harness/booster seat. For that one, once it's outgrown you can use it as a belt positioning booster seat. I imagine it would be a pain in the butt to take on an airplane.

The Sunshine Kids Radian 65 is a convertible seat that can face rear or forward. It cannot be used as a belt positioning booster. It's also a breeze on an airplane.

Two TOTALLY different seats. The only similarity between them is that they both have "65" in the name.

What are the heights and weights of your kids?


----------



## ~Megan~ (Nov 7, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BeckC* 
The Safety 1st Apex 65 is a combination harness/booster seat. For that one, once it's outgrown you can use it as a belt positioning booster seat. I imagine it would be a pain in the butt to take on an airplane.

The Sunshine Kids Radian 65 is a convertible seat that can face rear or forward. It cannot be used as a belt positioning booster. It's also a breeze on an airplane.

Two TOTALLY different seats. The only similarity between them is that they both have "65" in the name.

What are the heights and weights of your kids?

Thank you. That information is helpful.

My 6yr old is about 48lbs and is 16.5" to her shoulders
ds is 3 currently and about 35lbs with 14" to his shoulders
The baby will be 5-6 months then.


----------



## chickabiddy (Jan 30, 2004)

Dorel is the parent company of Cosco, Eddie Bauer, and Safety First. Their HWH combination seat was marketed as the Safety First Biltmore, Cosco Apex, and I think maybe also the Alpha Elite. Those seats are fraternal triplets. The Radian65, made by Sunshine Kids, is not even a cousin or an inlaw.


----------



## BeckC (Nov 27, 2006)

Megan, I think it's so great that you are so concerned for your kids safety and are really checking things out to make sure that your kids will be as safe as possible in the air and in the car.

Something I forgot to mention about the Safety 1st Apex 65 - your son's seat. The headrest is not reinforced so it has to have a headrest in the car behind it for support - both in harness and in booster mode.

I dont know if you'll be able to get away with not getting anything for this trip. But it might work out.

First of all, I would say take your daughter's seat, the Sunshine Kids Radian 65, and bring it on the plane and sit your son in it. Your daughter can probably sit in the regular airline seat just fine. It sounds like the Apex 65 is impossible to install in an airplane seat, so your son needs a carseat more than your daughter does.

Techs help me out here - can the Apex turn into a backless booster thus allowing them to pack that seat and bring it on the plane? Or is that pretty much a lost cause?

If you have to, you could check the Apex 65 and then use it at your destination, but like I mentioned earlier it *has* to have a headrest behind it. If you're not sure you'd be able to guarantee a headrest at your destination, then don't bring the Apex.

I'd say as a last resort, if and *only* if your daughter could sit *really* well in a booster seat for the *whole* trip, you could get a Graco TurboBooster and bring that with you (can't use it on the plane but you can pack the seat and the back separately) and use it at your destination and then use it as a backup seat and as her booster for when she outgrows the Radian.

I know you're worried about making mistakes, but everyone makes them. The fact that you're learning and that you care about your kids and their safety is what is really important.


----------



## ~Megan~ (Nov 7, 2002)

We just had them installed by a knowledgeable and certified technician. I did already know it needed a headrest though. That's one thing, I guess!

I'm thinking I might ask my mom to buy a booster to keep at her house for the older dc. Then next time we come we can use it for her again or for the younger dc if its a long time between visits (as long as its not expired of course).

Now, I need to research boosters too!


----------



## Kirsten (Mar 19, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Leav97* 
I would check the seats for the older kids. Especially if they are able to stay in their chairs with their seatbelts on with no arguments.

Me too! I've traveled by plane with multiple kids and multiple seats - never again. In the OP's case, I'd put the baby in a carseat (whichever is lighter, narrower, easier to install/carry) and let the older two kids sit with lap belts.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *phathui5* 
I would check the seats for the older kids. Though I'm curious about the use of carseats on planes. In a car it makes sense, you're likely to get in an accident. If the plane goes down the car seat's not going to help you.

I've always thought this too. Wear your seat belt - and make your kids wear theirs - the entire time in the air. If the plane goes down, I doubt the car seat will save anyone.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PassionateWriter* 
there are links on this forum about turbulance on airplanes and lapt kids being projectiles.

I don't think the OP was planning to put any of the kids on her lap, just whether or not she could use the plane's seat belt on her older kids in their own seats.

OP, you are traveling without another adult to help you? I'd take the baby in a bucket seat as it is easier to avoid the "hanging head while asleep" issue if the rental car and/or plane has a seat incline that promotes that. I'd (if possible) find a way to check at the gate both older kids' boosters or seats - if the rental car company can't provide them. I think some of them can. I overheard someone ordering two car seats with their rental car in line just this week as we picked up ours.

I wouldn't check expensive car seats; too high of a possibility of them being damaged. I'd carry them to the plane and check them just as you step onto the plane. But getting three kids and three carseats onto and installed on a plane without help - that makes me stressed just to think of it.

I hope you have a good trip regardless of how you decide to handle this issue.


----------



## BeckC (Nov 27, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kirsten* 
I've always thought this too. Wear your seat belt - and make your kids wear theirs - the entire time in the air. If the plane goes down, I doubt the car seat will save anyone.

Many accidents happen on the runway and they have the same crash dynamics as in cars. The OP's son is small and young enough that he should definately be harnessed on the plane.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kirsten* 
I'd (if possible) find a way to check at the gate both older kids' boosters or seats - if the rental car company can't provide them. I think some of them can. I overheard someone ordering two car seats with their rental car in line just this week as we picked up ours.

I would not suggest relying on rental car seats. Many times they are in bad shape - dirty, damaged, and/or expired. It's not worth the risk.


----------



## hockeywoman (Nov 6, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~Megan~* 
I remembered now which one ds has its the Safety 1st Apex 65. Dd's is the Sunshine Kids 65.

I thought that I was told, on here, that they were all basically the same seat just with different names.


I could see the Apex being difficult to install in an airplane, as it is a very wide seat. Does your DD sit well enough in a car that you are OK with how she'd behave not in a carseat in the plane? If so, I'd go with having your mom buy a high back booster for her to use at your destination, have your DS in the Radian 65, and your infant in the infant seat. The radians have been very easy to install in planes, especially if you put the armrest up first.

In my opinion, checking an expensive seat like the Radian is not a good idea due to probability of damage during baggage handling. When we traveled, we had other people on the plane offer to help with moving the carseats to our seats, which made it pretty easy to get done. We also had very little in carryon luggage (an outfit for each kid and some extra diapers and snacks), otherwise it would have been more difficult.

Best of luck with your decision!


----------



## Twinklefae (Dec 13, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~Megan~* 
We just had them installed by a knowledgeable and certified technician. I did already know it needed a headrest though. That's one thing, I guess!

I'm thinking I might ask my mom to buy a booster to keep at her house for the older dc. Then next time we come we can use it for her again or for the younger dc if its a long time between visits (as long as its not expired of course).

Now, I need to research boosters too!

This sounds like a plan. It also sounds like you are feeling better about this. (And the best part is that boosters are decently cheap)


----------



## North_Of_60 (May 30, 2006)

Re: Airlines charging more for luggage....

We're traveling internationally next month, and child gear is NOT subject to per/lb fees like other over weight luggage is. Yet. You get one complimentary piece of checked child gear (car seat, stroller, etc) per purchased ticket. This has been pretty much universal with all the airlines we're looking at flying with (probably Continental).

So if all the kids have tickets and seats, you theoretically could check their designated piece of luggage, plus their seats. Problem is, I've heard horror stories of how roughly handled car seats are. The last time we traveled and I checked her seat and the attendant who checked us in COVERED it in fragile stickers for me and had it transported by hand to plane (someone came and picked it up with a cart).

But with three kids I just couldn't imagine carrying all car seats through the airport (are you traveling alone or with a partner?). I would probably check the two bigger seats and take the smallest on board with the bucket.

I get sweaty palms at the idea of flying again with a toddler. I can't imagine doing it with three kids. One was hard enough and stressful enough for me.


----------



## stik (Dec 3, 2003)

How are you getting all these seats down the jetway? Once there, you can't put them all in the same row, as no one would be able to help the children with oxygen masks in an emergency. And you can't put one child in the aisle seat next to the rest of you if that child is in a car seat - a car seat in the aisle seat is a violation of FAA regulations. If you're traveling with another adult you can make it work. Or if you give up on the seats and check them. I wouldn't even carry them through the airport, because I couldn't handle that and the kids.

The safest option, really, is to take the money you would have used to put four people and your luggage on the plane, and get a plane ticket for your mom instead. At the current cost of air travel, you should also be able to cover a local hotel room for her, a rental car, cleaning service to help prepare the house, and a spa day to help you recover from the stress of even thinking about flying with three children in child seats.


----------



## North_Of_60 (May 30, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stik* 
The safest option, really, is to take the money you would have used to put four people and your luggage on the plane, and get a plane ticket for your mom instead. At the current cost of air travel, you should also be able to cover a local hotel room for her, a rental car, cleaning service to help prepare the house, and a spa day to help you recover from the stress of even thinking about flying with three children in child seats.

I find this kind of advice so unconstructive. Megan has already she is obligated to go visit her mom. She didn't ask for advice about *how* to visit with her mom, but how to *fly* to go visit her mom. All this does it make people feel incompetitant if they can't do it the "safest" way, not mention the fact that you've made a HUGE assumption that this is all as easy as just flying her mother instead. What her mother is sick? You just don't know.


----------



## mcng (Oct 17, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BeckC* 
Many accidents happen on the runway and they have the same crash dynamics as in cars. The OP's son is small and young enough that he should definately be harnessed on the plane.


Many? how many really? other that National geographic clip Ive never heard of another lap baby hurt by not being in a carseat, IM sure there are others but its a very un common thing.


----------



## North_Of_60 (May 30, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mcng* 
Many? how many really? other that National geographic clip Ive never heard of another lap baby hurt by not being in a carseat, IM sure there are others but its a very un common thing.

I've never gotten a straight about this. I'd also like to know how many injuries are reported to the FAA that involved unrestrained children and passengers on the runway. I have not been able to come up ANY information on this. I don't know a single person who has ever been in such a situation, or has ever received an injury during turbulence or a rough landing/take off. I don't doubt that is has happened, or that it has the potential to happen. But it's not something that I believe is a common immanent danger.

I personally would let the 4 year old and 6 year ride in lap belts, for a whole slough of reasons. I might see about getting a CARES harness for the 4 year old if I could afford it. The baby I would take on in the bucket. I'd also get special handling for the checked seats, like I mentioned above - COVERED in fragile stickers, and hand carried to plane, not put on the conveyor belts.


----------



## ~Megan~ (Nov 7, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stik* 
How are you getting all these seats down the jetway?

And between connections. Its a big concern of mine.

Quote:


The safest option, really, is to take the money you would have used to put four people and your luggage on the plane, and get a plane ticket for your mom instead. At the current cost of air travel, you should also be able to cover a local hotel room for her, a rental car, cleaning service to help prepare the house, and a spa day to help you recover from the stress of even thinking about flying with three children in child seats.
The tickets are already purchased. And its not just my mom. My brother joined the military and will be leaving for basic that spring, its my only chance to see him. My sister that I've not seen in 4 years will be there too. Every aunt, uncle, cousin, my only remaining grandparent, and old friends all live there too. Its not just my mom if it were it would be easier to have her come here. But they all want us out there. Sometimes I think it would be easier just to move there than to take the kids for a plane trip!


----------



## MommyinMN (Oct 18, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~Megan~* 
And between connections. Its a big concern of mine.

I travel with 2 now and will have 3 to travel with sometime in the (near) future. I have a small luggage cart that I pile the seats on and use a bungee cord to hold them on. One is sitting on the cart, the other sits on top of it, then the cord all around. It isn't easy, but we get trhough it. Also for the most part the airline employees and other passengers are very helpful. I always have several offers of help and generally a flight attendant will help me with one of the carseats once I get to the plane (she just sits it on the correct seat and then I install it)
Flying with the seats is very important to me. Dh is an air traffic controller and has seen enough runway accidents to convince both of us it is just safer that way. I do not think it is a terrible plan however to have your older child ride in the lapbelt ( I tried it on dd the last time we flew at at 4 years and 32 pounds it fit her pretty well) and have a booster for her once you get to your mother's house. then your younger 2 can have the carseats and that should take off some of the burden for you. Traveling with children isn't always easy but sometimes it just has to be done.


----------



## ~Megan~ (Nov 7, 2002)

Thanks for the advice Vanessa. My mom is an air traffic controller and my dad is a retired pilot too.


----------



## Shelsi (Apr 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stik* 
How are you getting all these seats down the jetway? Once there, you can't put them all in the same row, as no one would be able to help the children with oxygen masks in an emergency. And you can't put one child in the aisle seat next to the rest of you if that child is in a car seat - a car seat in the aisle seat is a violation of FAA regulations. If you're traveling with another adult you can make it work. Or if you give up on the seats and check them. I wouldn't even carry them through the airport, because I couldn't handle that and the kids.


Actually they will make an exception. For instance, when I flew last year with my then 3 mos old and 3 yr old I had dd rfing in the window seat, then me, then my ds ffing in the aisle seat which I was told by the stewardess was perfectly fine. I couldn't have the rfing seat in the aisle seat because that completely blocked my exit but it was OK for the ffing seat to be there.

OP, what I would do is this: Have a booster waiting for your 6 yr old at your destination. To travel with 2 car seats this is what I did: On the way out there I had the baby in a carrier and then piled both the infant seat and my ds's convertible seat onto a stroller. On the way home I ditched the stroller at my mom's place and instead I put the baby in the infant seat and carried it. I carried my ds's scenera in the other hand (admittedly I only could have done this with that seat though since it's so light, only like 4-5 lbs). This was the easiest for me.

For getting on the plane: I grabbed the first row available to me (flying southwest so no assigned seating). I had ds stand in the row behind it while I installed seats. With the baby in the infant seat I set it down and quickly buckled it. It wasn't perfect but I just needed it not to fall while I was getting settled. Then I installed ds's scenera. Then I had ds come around and I buckled him in. Then I could work on the infant seat again and get it nice and tight. Then I sat down. I'm not going to say it was easy but I've done harder things with the kids in my life and it was just one hellish day and then it was over and we were where we wanted to be.


----------



## stik (Dec 3, 2003)

Meghan, when you said you were visiting your mom, I assumed it was *only* her. With more family and not having seen your sister and your brother going away for basic, it makes more sense.

I agree with MommyinMN about putting the 6yo in a lap belt.


----------



## kijip (Jun 29, 2005)

When traveling alone with one child (nearly 5 at the time) I opted to check the carseat all the way through and just let him sit on the plane seat. I am a CPS tech and still made this choice. I commend you for being brave enough to travel with three kids alone. In your shoes, I would honestly check the 6 year old's seat for sure (of not bring one and have a booster at grandmas) and I would consider checking the 3.5 year old's seat (my 3 year old did better in a seat on a plane than no, but you know your child best). I would take the infant on and put them in their carseat so you had your hands free to deal with your older two.

The only death of an unrestrained infant in an otherwise survivable crash that I know of occurred in the early 1990s and the mother was told to place her child on the floor under the seat by the attendant...something they don't do now and defies all sense of physics. Restrained or not, air travel is inherently safer for kids statistically than driving, period. Any day of the week. Sometimes it not about what is "best" but about what is doable and installing three seats on a plane alone is something more than one person is going find undoable. If just doing 1 or 2 seats makes it doable, then great!

Good luck! and hat's off to you!


----------



## grumpybear (Oct 5, 2006)

Is it also possible to request for assistance from the airline when booking the flights?


----------



## EviesMom (Nov 30, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kijip* 
When traveling alone with one child (nearly 5 at the time) I opted to check the carseat all the way through and just let him sit on the plane seat. I am a CPS tech and still made this choice. I commend you for being brave enough to travel with three kids alone. In your shoes, I would honestly check the 6 year old's seat for sure (of not bring one and have a booster at grandmas) and I would consider checking the 3.5 year old's seat (my 3 year old did better in a seat on a plane than no, but you know your child best). I would take the infant on and put them in their carseat so you had your hands free to deal with your older two.

The only death of an unrestrained infant in an otherwise survivable crash that I know of occurred in the early 1990s and the mother was told to place her child on the floor under the seat by the attendant...something they don't do now and defies all sense of physics. Restrained or not, air travel is inherently safer for kids statistically than driving, period. Any day of the week. Sometimes it not about what is "best" but about what is doable and installing three seats on a plane alone is something more than one person is going find undoable. If just doing 1 or 2 seats makes it doable, then great!

Good luck! and hat's off to you!









: That was pretty much the smartest post I've ever seen on this forum. An acknowledgement that airplanes are not cars! I was looking at airline charts and "crash positions" a few weeks ago thinking "uh.... have any techs been on a plane lately? I always see "they'll make you put the baby on the floor" when that doesn't seem to be accurate for the last 3 years at least.

OP, Personally, I'd take and gate check or use the radian for the 3 yo, nothing for the 6, just have gma get a booster, and do the baby bucket. We can put our bucket seat over the back of the volo stroller getting through the airport. I'd do stroller for 3 yo in airport, baby in sling, 6 yo walking, bucket seat on back of stroller. On the plane, I'd put only baby in the bucket and gate check stroller and radian. They shouldn't count stroller or car seats as baggage allowance.

But you can get stupid check in people of course. We had 1 on a flight coule weeks ago, total moron, claimed we were going to be in an exit row, dumped our assigments, did nonsense juggling. We just said "thanks, give us temp boarding passes then, we'll straighten it out at the gate" where they gave us back literally the exact same seats, which were not exit row nor 1 row ahead or behind. Why do I know more about their plane configurations than they do?


----------



## Shelsi (Apr 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grumpybear* 
Is it also possible to request for assistance from the airline when booking the flights?

Yep it sure is. I think most of them you have to call although I know when booking online through Southwest you can add the option of assistance. However, they can not assist you onto the actual airplane but they can help you through security and up to the gate. And in my experience everyone takes pity on you when they see you alone with your kids. I had lots of people at the gate offer to help me carry ds's car seat or help me with my bags onto the airplane. It was mostly wives poking at their husbands and telling them to come over and help me lol.


----------



## Shelsi (Apr 4, 2005)

So what is the crash position with an infant in your lap then? I've always been told that if they are on your lap they become basically a human air bag for you which makes sense since my body would fly forward on impact regardless of how tight my belt is.


----------



## PassionateWriter (Feb 27, 2008)

i think its important to recognize that there are going to be posts that take convenience into account more than safety and vis versa.

i dont see how anyone can argue that checking a car seat is safe. you have NO IDEA how its going to be handled during the handling and there is a chance it will not even show up at your destination (how many ppl have had lost luggage).

i dont think most ppl on this forum are so concerned about airline crashes. its the turbulance that i think is an issue.

since a 3 year old is unlikely to be restrained sufficiently in a lap belt, i think the risks are still the same.

as for the 6 yo, i would probably take the chance of not taking a car seat but not for the 3 yo and the baby.

i think this is the video of the flight attendant's recommendation on car seats on planes: 




that may not be it though. there are several on youtube though, if you google airplane turbulance and kids or children.


----------



## mcng (Oct 17, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PassionateWriter* 
i think its important to recognize that there are going to be posts that take convenience into account more than safety and vis versa.

i dont see how anyone can argue that checking a car seat is safe. you have NO IDEA how its going to be handled during the handling and there is a chance it will not even show up at your destination (how many ppl have had lost luggage).

i dont think most ppl on this forum are so concerned about airline crashes. its the turbulance that i think is an issue.

since a 3 year old is unlikely to be restrained sufficiently in a lap belt, i think the risks are still the same.

as for the 6 yo, i would probably take the chance of not taking a car seat but not for the 3 yo and the baby.

i think this is the video of the flight attendant's recommendation on car seats on planes: 




that may not be it though. there are several on youtube though, if you google airplane turbulance and kids or children.

Nope there are no others thats the only link I ever seen posted here I just searched your keywords nothing came up and i just watched that video again and only one of the 4 lap children died, and i have not seen a single case of an unrestrained child injured by turbulence doesn't mean they are not out there but obviously is not a common thing.


----------



## PassionateWriter (Feb 27, 2008)

1 out of 4 is still pretty huge to me.









there are some links to other articles at the end of this page: http://www.cpsafety.com/articles/airplanetravel.aspx


----------



## Ironica (Sep 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mcng* 
Nope there are no others thats the only link I ever seen posted here I just searched your keywords nothing came up and i just watched that video again and only one of the 4 lap children died, and i have not seen a single case of an unrestrained child injured by turbulence doesn't mean they are not out there but obviously is not a common thing.

I dunno... I found this, which says:

Quote:

Twenty-nine survivable aircraft accidents between 1970 and 1995 required the emergency evacuation of 67 infants. Thirty-four percent of the infants received minor to fatal injuries.
It's possible that there was only that ONE death, but that seems unlikely. I would love to see a better breakdown of those statistics, and it's gotta exist somewhere, but I haven't been able to figure out how to use Aids well enough to find out. Besides, not *all* the data is in there; some of it is elsewhere.









Note that this only accounts for events requiring evacuation. It doesn't account for turbulence or other incidents that didn't result in evacuation.

Flying is safer than driving, but that doesn't mean it's perfectly safe. Besides turbulence, emergency landings, and other clear safety issues, though, there are convenience and comfort reasons to bring the carseat. A small child cannot sleep in an airplane seat, for one thing!


----------



## choli (Jun 20, 2002)

I would only carseat the baby, and that only for convenience.


----------



## stik (Dec 3, 2003)

Any incident that requires emergency evacuation of a plane is extremely dangerous. Here's a fun article on the results of a successful aircraft emergency evacuation drill: http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/business/4847344.stm

In evacuations, people are injured getting off planes, so at that point, the seat is irrelevant.

FWIW, I have checked seats several times, with no negative consequences. I can understand why others feel this is risky. I have also carried a seat through an airport accompanied by an uncooperative child. I find that strangers are happy to help when your child is sweet, but they keep their distance when she's screaming. Not that anyone cares about minor injuries to mom, but the resulting muscle strains were painful and took weeks to recover from. On my last flight, I put the baby in an Ergo, and my 6yo walked. My carry-on was the diaper bag. We checked the baby seat and my mom met us with a graco booster. There was turbulence, some of it described by the flight crew as "severe." I had no difficulty holding the baby. There was a brace position for parents with lap-held infants in the seat-back safety insert.


----------



## phathui5 (Jan 8, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shelsi* 
This should help explain a little bit 




This is a video of a plane crash where they held children down against the floor during the crash rather than holding onto them.


----------



## blessed (Jan 28, 2006)

I don't think there's any question that an unrestrained child - be that held on the floor or held in parent's arms - is more likely to be hurt or killed in a crash landing than a restrained child. So it stands to reason that an infant ought to be in a childseat if possible.

With the older two kids, I wouldn't break my back lugging childseats around. I couldn't find a single report ever in the history of air travel of a child hurt or killed when lap belt restrained that investigators ruled would have had a different outcome in a carseat.

About one child every two years is killed in a plane crash in which the death is felt to have been preventable. Generally these are the unrestrained infants propelled around the cabin during crashes or severe turbulence. Belt your kids in the same way you belt yourself in, and if the plane lurches or skids they'll stay put.

Interestingly, one of the arguments against mandatory restraining seats for children under the age of two is that the increase in cost would cause families to choose car travel over air travel. Because air travel is so much safer, if even 5% of families did this, significantly more children would end up dead.

And the cost per life saved of mandatory childseats on airplanes would be 1.3 billion dollars - money much more effectively spent on preventing more common threats to child safety.

http://archpedi.ama-assn.org/cgi/con...lcode=archpedi


----------



## PassionateWriter (Feb 27, 2008)

it really does boil down to the cost of an airline ticket though. for my kid, i will buy a ticket. and i do not believe those seat belts can restrain a 3 yo..not my 3 yos and mine are not small kids.


----------

